
‘Education Facts’ Labels – A Modest Proposal to Fix the Student Debt Crisis - bpodgursky
https://bpodgursky.com/2019/08/23/a-modest-proposal-to-fix-the-student-debt-crisis-mandate-education-facts-labeling/
======
troydavis
[https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/](https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/) would be
another perfect place for this. The site already provides a few of these
stats, but not nearly all of them – and crucially, not broken down by degree
program like you propose.

Here's the entry for University of Washington (school-wide):
[https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/school/?236948-University-
of...](https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/school/?236948-University-of-
Washington-Seattle-Campus)

